# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat >  BlackUbuntu or Kali Linux?

## LinuxUser666

Hello fellow Ubuntu users, I have been doing some penetration testing with my BackTrack 5 r3 distribution(strictly on my own network in controlled conditions  :Very Happy:  ). I was 90% satisfied and it did the job. But in meantime Kali Linux, a direct descendant of BackTrack was released and I wanted to try it, unfortunately, I had no time for it and I have also discovered that another pen testing OS exists and it was Black Ubuntu and as I've heard it's still pretty much beta. I am asking if someone has tried either both Kali and Black Ubuntu or just one of them, to kindly let me know which is a better solution for pen testing. If you encountered any bugs, glitches and your overall impression. 

Thank you, any information would be useful. 
My regards, stay brutal.  :Guitar:

----------


## mastablasta

backbox is ubuntu based and it's not _beta_.

----------


## LinuxUser666

I will try, umm did you encounter any problems with it? 

My regards.

----------


## mastablasta

so far i've only tried Kali (Debian based). But i did read that backbox is preety good as well for pentesting.

----------


## Artemis3

Actually, you can use ANY ubuntu derivative just fine; and simply add the backbox ppa. It really is that simple  :Smile:

----------


## LinuxUser666

Yes I know I can use any Ubuntu-derived pen-testing software, but thank you for your kind reply. 
I guess it is time to get myself a backbox and try it out. 

Thanks, my regards. Stay brutal.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lim_Xiang_Yann

I'm having the same question, but Backtrack 5 or Kali Linux?

----------


## mastablasta

Kali Linux - it's the new backtrack  :Wink: 

a new quesitons what does backbox ppa do actually (for example if you use Kubutnu at the moment)? install only the programes or also the desktop environment, kernel and such?!

----------

